# "Chemical" disposal in Germany



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Hi all

This is probably a naive question....

To date we've tended to use campsites rather than Stellplatzen - our old van wasn't really geared up for off-grid use as the water/waste tanks were small, as was the battery.

However we're off to Germany this year (probably), and thought we'd give them a go. I've got the BordAtlas...bit cheaper on Amazon than from Vicarious incidentally...and was a little surprised that many of the Stellplatz didn't have the symbol indicating toilet emptying facilities (e.g. those at the side of hotels etc). Our current van has got a Thetford C200, which frankly is poor compared to the old bench models, because the capacity of the cassette is lower. Whereas the bench would last for a couple of days, I do have to empty the C200 daily (probably down to my prodigous drinking habits.

So what's the usual approach for "getting rid of the black" if there's no chemical emptying facilities? Surely it'd be a bit over the top to buy a spare cassette just for this eventuality? (Can understand people who wildcamp doing this). Is it acceptable to call into another Stellplatz purely for the purposes of using their bourne? I'm assuming it's unacceptable to nip into a public loo.

Or have I misread the BordAtlas?

Paul


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We've just come back from Germany, and yes, it seems fine to use just the service point on a Stellplatz - we did this a couple of times. (Same as in France on an aire, really.) They're often outside/at the entrance.

If you look in the front of the Bordatlas there's a list of places with toilet emptying - once we found a village which advertised this, even though neither of the Stellplaetze there showed "VE" in the entry. Turned out there was a completely separate Sanistation.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't worry too much about it Paul. As far as I recall we have never been to a Stellplatz which didn't have toilet disposal, Alan.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

erneboy said:


> Don't worry too much about it Paul. As far as I recall we have never been to a Stellplatz which didn't have toilet disposal, Alan.


We've been on a quite a few chemical dumps, but it never posed a problem as we got in the habit of emptying the toilet whenever possible. We also got into the habit of using the grey to rinse out the toilet so we didn't have to pay for water for rinsing.


----------



## Grunhilda (Jul 9, 2007)

The symbol in the Bord Atlas is VE, unfold the back cover and you will find the legend hidden there, with explanations in English. Took me weeks to find it. :roll:


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Grunhilda said:


> The symbol in the Bord Atlas is VE, unfold the back cover and you will find the legend hidden there, with explanations in English. Took me weeks to find it. :roll:


Yes, had noticed that, just a lot of the stellplatzen didn't have that symbol, particularly where they were attached to restaurants etc. I hadn't noticed the Entsorgungsstationen listing at the front of the book, though, and now I've worked out which PLZ we'll be in, it does look like there'll be plenty of options.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

You're correct in that there are quite a few stelplatze run by vineyards, restaurants, swimmingpools etc and even some municipal ones that are unlikely to have anywhere to service the van properly but theres absolutely no problem nipping across to a service point in another area to do your stuff, theres never one too far away.

Its also worth noting that unlike French aires, at quite a few German service points you cannot dump toilet waste free, some have a roller shutter door that can only be raised by inserting money. Sani-stations if memory serves correct and possibly some others, so always have some coins spare on the dashboard for the 'event'.

VE = Versorgung/Entsorgung - roughly meaning Supply/Disposal facilities, supply being fresh water, disposal being grey and toilet waste.

Its also worth reading Boffs guide to stellplatze..

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Stellplatz

Pete


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Paul, we carry two extra cassettes to extend the time we need between service points. An extra one may be worth thinking about for you, Alan.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Paul,

on one hand it is true that there are quite a few Stellplätze in Germany without dumping facilities. But on the other hand you will find quite a few "solo" dumping facilities without a Stellplatz! E.g. many MH dealers have sanitary stations on their premises, some of them even being accessible 24/7. 

In some areas, one "central" dumping station serves several Stellplätze in the vicinity. Usually, such stations are located at fuel stations, sewage treatment plants and the like. Normally they are either clearly signposted, or you will find a map or route description on an information board on the Stellplatz. Or ask your fellow MHers on the stellplatz.

Also it is fully acceptable to go to a Stellplatz only to use the dumping facilities. Sometimes you are asked to put some money into an honesty box if you don't spend the night. During all our travels we had it only once that we were expected to pay the full overnight price just to use the dump on a stelllplatz. We moved on immediately, and later found out that this specific stellplatz was already renowned for the greed of it's warden. :wink: 

So it is absolutely no problem to stay on Stellplätze without dumping station.

In additon, in the Bordatlas, before the individual site descriptions, you will also find a list of "Ver- und Entsorgungsstationen", sorted by postal code.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

erneboy said:


> Paul, we carry two extra cassettes to extend the time we need between service points. An extra one may be worth thinking about for you, Alan.


Alan,

Where do you store the spare cassettes?

Don


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

peejay said:


> Its also worth noting that unlike French aires, at quite a few German service points you cannot dump toilet waste free, some have a roller shutter door that can only be raised by inserting money. Sani-stations if memory serves correct and possibly some others, so always have some coins spare on the dashboard for the 'event'.


Yes - Sanistations are this type, and we used one that needed 3x50c for filling up with water and then 3x50c for toilet emptying. We had 4 coins but were forced to go to a bar to get more change! 

The other point is that other types of installation may have a facility to buy a small quantity of water for 10 or 20c, and a separate tap for flushing cassettes.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Solwaybuggier said:


> Yes - Sanistations are this type ...


There are nowadays at least 10 different models of industrial sanitary stations in Germany, as well as countless self-built contraptions. But apart from a few exceptions, one being the mentioned "Sani Station", most of them allow free dumping, having only the fresh water tap coin-operated.

But there still may be an honesty box for non-resident dumpers, and please use it if it is there.

However, in contrast to France, "Jetons" (Tokens) are rather uncommon, and so is card payment. The usual method is Euro coins, so always keep some 50ct, 1 and 2 € coins on stock.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

